# patterns for swiffer cloths



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://tipnut.com/make-your-own-swiffer-cloths/
Not sure if anyone has posted this before...


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

We have two cloth swifter covers. So when one is in the wash, there is another to be used. Saves us a fortune! They work really well.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

In reading down the tipnut page, I noticed they mention using socks as swiffer covers. Now that is pure genious! I use wash cloths wrapped around and pushed into the slots, but they do have a tendency to come loose if I'm really working on a spot. I'm thinking a couple socks, slipped on each end, overlapped, and safety pinned onto each other to keep them from coming loose, might just work.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

manygoatsnmore said:


> In reading down the tipnut page, I noticed they mention using socks as swiffer covers. Now that is pure genious! I use wash cloths wrapped around and pushed into the slots, but they do have a tendency to come loose if I'm really working on a spot. I'm thinking a couple socks, slipped on each end, overlapped, and safety pinned onto each other to keep them from coming loose, might just work.


Another perfect use for that bag of old socks we all hold onto..:rock:


----------

